# Dual ex cam setup for turbo application



## bubagx (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello guys!I have read a lot in the internet about this bus haven't come to the right decision,and there are many of options how to adjust the cams,is it necessary and will i gain power?!And how to adjust them right?!Do I need adjustable small cam sprockets to do it correct?!
I have 16v ACE engine and I want to put in dual 9a ex cams.
Thanks


----------

